# What's the difference between American vs German GSD's?



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

My Zeus was of German lines and I noticed he had a bigger head, ears closer together, shorter but broader. But is there anything other then physical apperance that is difference between the American GSD and the German GSD?

The new puppy I am getting is coming from a breeder that specializes in red and black show line German Shepherds. Her dogs are imports from Germany and I can tell they have all the apperances of the German bloodlines but I was wondering if anything else was different about the American vs German.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

In my experience and what i've learned, American lines tend to be smaller in build in general, more streamlined (best way i can think to describe it right now). They just look slimmer and are smaller boned. German lines in general, i believe are heavier in bone and LOOK more solid. They tend to be shorter but heavier. Closer to that linebacker build i guess would be a good descriptive. I hope that helps some but i also hope a breeder will chime in since i'm sure they could certainly explain it a great deal better.

i can tell you that if i were to compare Shelby (Am SL) and Zena (GM Lines) Zena has a heavier build, thicker bone, and a larger head whereas Shelby is smaller boned with a light bouncy kinda build and a smaller head.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

I think the German/Czech lines are generally more level in the toplines than the American lines; and have stouter rear ends.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I was told that ASL, when compared to WGSL, have much weaker nerves.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Verivus said:


> I was told that ASL, when compared to WGSL, have much weaker nerves.


 
THAT i can agree with.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think most depends on where you get the dog, and what the breeder is breeding for, what they are health testing for etc. I have seen beautiful GSDs of ASL, WGSL, WGWL, East/DDR Working lines.

But like other breeds, there are the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Using cars as an analogy

German Showlines are like Cadillacs - impressive looks, big, flashy dogs...you can go grocery shopping, take Grandma to Church

German Working lines are like Corvettes - flashy in a different way!, go grocery shopping, but not really great for Granny transport!

ASL -car kits - resemble the other ones generally - longer, narrower, pushed down in the rear, pulled up at neck/head - - sort of general vehicle that you can tool around town in - maybe like an electric car - limited useabilty....


Lee


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Since I have an ASL, the difference is clear when I see pictures of more German breeding. I love my ASL but would like a more 'substantial' GSD. My ASL is sleek and athletic, though deep in chest and well-balanced. She is very 'sensitive', not rock steady as one would expect in a GSD. She has to figure everything out before becoming comfortable. In her favor, she comes back at anything she was first shy of and overcomes any anxiety about any situation.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

wolfstraum said:


> Using cars as an analogy
> 
> German Showlines are like Cadillacs - impressive looks, big, flashy dogs...you can go grocery shopping, take Grandma to Church
> 
> ...



Then the DDR/Czech lines would be a GTO or Shelby Mustang


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When comparing American lines to others, you have to remember that there are the American Show Lines, which are more or less uniform in type, and then there are the American pet lines, which are not uniform at all and can cover a huge range of sizes, colors, temperaments, and anything else you can imagine.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chief was American Show Line. He was a great dog, easy to handle, adapted to situations well. He was also VERY lazy! All he wanted to do was just be with me. I tried walking him, we would get to the end of the street,and he would lie down. I had to literally drag him by the front paws to get him to go outside. He just wanted to lie in the house wherever I was, and chew on his toys. If the kids were around, he would play ball with them, and he loved it when they squirted him with the hose. Again, his favorite thing to do with the kids was to serve as their pillow when they played video games, or were watching tv. He was tall, and slightly angulated in the rear end. Very shapely. Wolfie is DDR workinglines. Totally different dog. he LOVES to go for long walks, is constantly after me to play, he is a ball of energy. He has a huge personality, and has a stubborn streak. He adapts well to new situations after he has fully checked everything out. He loves to be outside, with or without me. He finds things for himself to do when he's outside alone, where Chief would just bark and pace. Wolfie herds all of us in the house. If someone leaves the room, Wolfie follows and bothers until we are all in the same room again. Wolfie is shorter than Chief was. He has much thicker and heavier boned, not angulated in the rear, and has a wider rear end.


----------

